# Alexa Can Now Read To Me?



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

This may be old news but it was new to me.  I was browsing on the iPad and ran across a headline that said Alexa could now read my Kindle books to me.  I started to pass the story by thinking it was about Audible books but clicked on it anyway.  The article described a new skill for Alexa as the ability to read my Kindle books - any Kindle book in my library - using WhisperSync.  I thought ok I'll ask her to read the book I'm currently reading on my Kindle.  Alexa picked right up where I had left off reading the night before!  I don't know if this is a new skill or not but I like it and think I will use it quite a lot.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I am new to the Alexa world, having only recently gotten an Echo Dot. I'll check this out -because I have a lot of books in Kindle form but prefer audiobooks much of the time. I haven't really enjoyed the speech-to-text feature of many Kindle books because I haven't enjoyed the flat affect of the narration. But if Alexa could read with a (even slightly) better voice, this might work for me.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

etexlady said:


> This may be old news but it was new to me. I was browsing on the iPad and ran across a headline that said Alexa could now read my Kindle books to me. I started to pass the story by thinking it was about Audible books but clicked on it anyway. The article described a new skill for Alexa as the ability to read my Kindle books - any Kindle book in my library - using WhisperSync. I thought ok I'll ask her to read the book I'm currently reading on my Kindle. Alexa picked right up where I had left off reading the night before! I don't know if this is a new skill or not but I like it and think I will use it quite a lot.


My Kindle Fire reads to me, too, and it's a few years old. It will read anything I send to it using the 'Send to Kindle' app. Quite useful!


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

The older Kindles with audio will also do that.


----------

